# Instructions for 4-Speed Shifter Assembly Adjustment?



## Sdpepper (Jun 3, 2021)

I am replacing the shifter assembly on my 67 GTO four speed. According to Paul Zazarine's Restoration Guide book, he lists the adjustment instructions for a 66 model year. My question is, are the attached instructions for the 66 applicable to the 67? His book does not cite any instructions for my 67.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

basically ... no as most of the adjustments are not even similiar to the 67 
66 is the last year of that compression style adjustment 64-6 linkage
if you can find 67-68 used very similar rods.... and adjustment
69 is similiar enuf also ,,, thru 72
any pictures of your linkage ??


----------



## Sdpepper (Jun 3, 2021)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> basically ... no as most of the adjustments are not even similiar to the 67
> 66 is the last year of that compression style adjustment 64-6 linkage
> if you can find 67-68 used very similar rods.... and adjustment
> 69 is similiar enuf also ,,, thru 72
> any pictures of your linkage ??


The linkage rods I currently have are aftermarket and not for a 67 with console. The replacement I bought is for a Muncie m20 where the rod levers tighten over a stud versus being bolted in. I have the correct rods now just wondered if the process for adjusting the shifter is the same for 66-67. My sense is you feel the 66 instructions are not compatible to 67.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

2 zero 6 4six5 9165


----------

